# Track Day Tow Hooks



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

I know I can get the standard run of the mill tow hooks but been trying to see if anyone has had any experience with aftermarket tow hooks. I picked one up for a MK6 GTI but the threads were wrong so that did not work. Been debating on taking it to a machine shop and having them fab one up for me using the GTI one but would be nice just to find one that works as is. I know there are license plate mounts that use the top hook but have not found just a straight aftermarket tow hook mount for the Beetle.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

It's a tow hook, what do you want it to look like? Those 2 piece ricer tow hooks break easily so I wouldn't recommend those.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Rennline.com makes true racing products including tow hooks. Here's a picture of mine. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

MartyVT said:


> Rennline.com makes true racing products including tow hooks. Here's a picture of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, exactly what I was looking for, I'll make sure to bookmark them for future reference.


----------

